# auto turn retrofit kit?



## smokey (Nov 9, 2014)

I was at the dealer the other day and saw the new autoturn system. Was wondering if anyone has attempted to put the new axel into an older machine? I have an Ariens from maybe 2007? And I regret not buying the next step up with the trigger turning feature all the time. Wondering if there is anyway I can add auto turn in now. It looks like it is just an axel change.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

It too am looking for the kit number for an AT retrofit. From what I understand the difficulty in a retrofit is whether your machine has the clips or the pin setup for the wheels and tires. One is more expensive than the other because you basically have to replace the wheels and axles in addition to the AT differential. 

I have a very early 926 DLE 26 chassis(926004), that someone swiped the differential from...I believe I may just need the ATC differential. A replacement early style diff is the better part of $200...So if an ATC kit is in that price range it may be the way to go.

I also have a 11528 LE 28 (926002) that is spur gear full lock

Both use Clip style wheel attachment So I think that's a style for direct retrofit.
On the machines with pin style wheel attachment, I believe you have to swap axles and wheels $$$.

I know someone was mentioning a dealer available kit last winter, any info on how to order (part#?) would be appreciated. 



smokey said:


> I was at the dealer the other day and saw the new autoturn system. Was wondering if anyone has attempted to put the new axel into an older machine? I have an Ariens from maybe 2007? And I regret not buying the next step up with the trigger turning feature all the time. Wondering if there is anyway I can add auto turn in now. It looks like it is just an axel change.


----------

